# Plants from PETCO?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I have heard many of the aquatic plants sold at petco and petsmart actually aren't aquatic. I am getting a new planted tank soon and I would like to know some of the ones that ARE aquatic that do well with bettas mystery snails and catfish. thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I get mine from members here and there on forums and aquaticplantcentral.com


I dont buy from petco but I buy the ones submerged from petsmart, their submerged ones pending they have a true plant tank will all do fine, just gotta do homework on each species of plant to know what its needs are before you buy them.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, thank you! I will look into some.


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

Its true that some of the "aquatic plants" are not actually aquatic. Go to a privatly owned fish store. If you know what you want they can most likley get it in for you too.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the petsmart aquatic plants, even the tube plants have sold well in europe for decades, if the plant has white on it, its not aquatic.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya I have fallen to the chain stores selling me unaquatic plants even though I was told they were full aquatic. I reccommend buying from members on here or other forums, lfs, and online. It's just easier to not buy plants from Petsmart and Petco. Plus their plants tend to be more prone to hitch hiking snails

I bought some plants from this site AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community. and was very happy with what I got and the speed I got it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

LFS's are worse, they sell the tube ones and swear up and down they are 100% aquatic and not bog plants.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

About 90% of the tube plants are non aquatic. Look to see if they have a tank set up for plants. Most of them do. You will normally find swords, hairgrass, wisteria amoung others. However....you will also occassionally find bog plants placed in there as well. Buyer beware.

As mentioned above....in a nutshell...look at what they offer and then research it before you buy. You're best bet are the online sites. Plus you will have a much larger variety to chose from.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a link to a good list of commonly found bog and non-aquatic plants. Once you look at them you realize that real aquatic plants look, well, like they should be underwater. 

I also agree that online is definitely the best option. Sometimes members here and other forums give away or sell plants for next to nothing.


----------

